# Blue 64 stingray deluxe needs new home



## opie taylor (Jul 21, 2014)

Scored an all original but well used stingray few weeks back. Would've liked to put in the work on it myself but I have too many irons in the fire at the moment. Would like to find someone that has more time for it and the best cash offer. Not coming here to hype an ebay listing, only offering it here. Located in Omaha if you're local.

pm me an e-mail for pics. Thank You.


----------



## opie taylor (Jul 21, 2014)

*pics*

Some pics.


----------



## RailRider (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice little project there.


----------



## Fattirefan (Oct 6, 2014)

*64 Sting Ray*

Hi, I just sent you a PM regarding the '64 Sting Ray.  Thanks, Dennis


----------



## aron11 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for share…







________________________
You can easily check out our high quality PW0-204 latest dumps - pass4sure which prepares you well for the real testking. You can also get success in real ISC exam


----------

